# Why do I have extra marker lights on the front fender?



## Empire 421 (Aug 15, 2019)

I just bought a 69 GTO. I checked the VIN and it is a 242. The only weird thing I can find is that it has large marker lights on the front fenders. Is anyone familiar with these lights. It also has the lower button lights that I am familiar with. Any insights would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The Larger CORNERING LIGHT'S were an option;


----------

